# Que componente es este? (Placa de portatil)



## hostbridge (May 13, 2008)

Pues como que esta un poco quemado, alguien sabria decirme que componente es y ya dicho de paso por que ha podido pasar esto?


----------



## farzy (May 13, 2008)

pues esta confuso, parece ser un capacitor de montaje superficial... pero tambien veo que tiene  una nomenclatura en la placa que dice PL1 que es una bobina.
eso ocurrio por un exceso de voltaje o bien tuviste un corto al chocar algunas partes metalicas con la pista.


----------



## hostbridge (May 13, 2008)

aja y puede haber recambios con facilidad?


----------

